# Thor. my security system



## terrypin (Jun 15, 2008)

hi this is my boy Thor or rather varenka the ancient norseman.
terry


----------



## Isa (Jun 15, 2008)

Thor is a very cute dog 

How old is he?

Isa


----------



## stells (Jun 15, 2008)

I love Thor, gorgeous as always Terry


----------



## cvalda (Jun 15, 2008)

I surely love him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thor is a nice looking rott. I've always loved Rotties.


----------



## terrypin (Jun 16, 2008)

thank you Kelly,Kelly ,Robyn and Isa.. thor was three last november he has matured into a nice tempered dog and im very pleased with him.he oozes confidence and has never even shown a hint of aggression or for that matter fear.now he is an adult i am feeling more and more confident when he is around the tortoises.
terry


----------

